# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Kenmerken van doorbraakpijn

## Freekkanters

In het voorjaar van 2012 werd een grootschalig opinieonderzoek uitgevoerd onder mantelzorgers en zorgverleners die patiënten met kanker begeleiden om meer te weten te komen over de kenmerken, toedieningsvormen en de impact van doorbraakpijn. Het onderzoek is uitgevoerd door TNS NIPO in samenwerking met Smelik Abrahams Morssinkhof op initiatief van Takeda Nederland bv.

Wanneer doorbraakpijn voor het eerst optreedt wordt door de beroepsgroepen verschillend ervaren. De meerderheid van de huisartsen zien dat doorbraakpijn pas optreedt in de laatste paar maanden van het leven terwijl pijnverpleegkundigen denken dat het al in een vrij vroeg stadium kan optreden. Volgens Oncologen zit het tussen de laatste 3 tot 6 maanden voor het overlijden van de patiënt.

Een gemiddeld aantal episodes per dag formuleren blijkt erg lastig voor zowel mantelzorgers als zorgverleners. De reden hiervoor zou zijn dat het optreden van doorbraakpijn erg wisselend is. Het grootste deel van de ondervraagden geeft gemiddeld 3x per dag aan. Op welke momenten doorbraakpijn optreedt is meestal niet situatieafhankelijk. De pijn kan in rust optreden, maar de belangrijkste luxerende momenten zijn wanneer een patiënt zich moet omdraaien of wordt gewassen.

Volgens het grootste deel van de ondervraagden komt doorbraakpijn bij meer dan 50% van terminale kankerpatiënten voor, komt de pijn in ongeveer 3 minuten op en duurt het korter dan een uur. Enkele zorgverleners en mantelzorgers denken dat doorbraakpijn pas voorkomt in palliatieve fase. Zowel mantelzorgers als zorgverleners vinden de impact van doorbraakpijn op de kwaliteit van leven erg groot. Geen enkele ondervraagde geeft aan dat doorbraakpijn nauwelijks of geen invloed heeft.

Om de pijn te bestrijden wordt bij voorkeur gebruik gemaakt van snelwerkende fentanylpreparaten. In de praktijk wordt deze toedieningsvorm echter niet altijd toegepast, er valt dus nog veel winst te behalen in de behandeling van doorbraakpijn bij kanker.

Wilt u de volledige resultaten van het onderzoek zien? Ga dan naar: http://www.doorbraakpijnbijkanker.nl/onderzoek/

----------

